
UK Porn Is About to Change in a Way You're Not Going to Like – VICE - andygambles
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/9kqp43/uk-porn-is-about-to-change-in-a-way-youre-not-going-to-like
======
RpFLCL
The ways listed in this article as proposals for confirming age:

>Credit card (by various): send your card details to the age verifier when
prompted...

>Social media (Veridu): you authorise the age verifier to rummage through your
timeline updates, your photos, friend lists, education history, all of your
personal metadata and use machine learning to work out if you’re over 18.

>SMS (Verime): go to a porn site, the age verifier asks for your (UK) phone
number, sends you a text...

>App (Yoti): download an app, take a photo of, say, your passport and then a
selfie...

>Physical verification (AVSecure): take proof of ID to the post office...

This is beyond an age restriction effort, this is the construction of a
powerful tool for intimidation. This will be abused.

Why not, for instance, require a header for the 18+ pages that can be blocked
by home router? Take legal action to block or fine adult sites that don't
comply within the UK. Don't track all the people all the time.

I guess this change is not very surprising, given the UK's history with the
internet, but it's disappointing nonetheless.

~~~
jonny_eh
I liked how Leisure Suite Larry asked trivia questions to determine the user's
age.

------
deadmetheny
tl;dr The company that owns a large chunk of the Tube sites out there wants to
create a single interface that connects age verification systems already in
place, which the British government is mandating porn sites must use. This
company can also conveniently use said system in order to sell user data to
"trusted third parties".

------
gee_totes
I wonder if physical pornography (magazines, DVDs, etc) will make a comeback
in the UK because of these changes. Privacy-conscious consumers will see it as
a discrete alternative to being tracked (and eventually one of these AgeID
databases is going to be hacked)

------
jumpmanjr
So, time to invest in VPN services marketed towards the 13-17 year old male UK
audience?

~~~
jonny_eh
Or any age. I'd trust a VPN with my filth more than the government.

